# Info



## WeThePeopl2290 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey guys! Where's the best place to buy a gun online?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What are you looking for?


----------



## WeThePeopl2290 (Sep 11, 2017)

Pistols. 9mm, S&W etc.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Find yourself a guy, who knows a guy.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

make one......


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Gunbroker and ImpactGuns are two pretty decent sites. They are auction sites, so you won't be buying straight from a manufacturer, but rather another private owner.

In case you're not "in the know" with respect to online gun buying, you will still need to have the gun shipped to an FFL to perform your background check for transfer.
That is, unless you happen to live in the same state as the seller, can arrange a meetup, and the state doesn't require the above in private sales.

I recommend the S&W Shield. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

First you have to know what you want and two you have to have an FFL receive it and administer the background check for a fee. Name brand is name brand. Look a prices and shipping costs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

WeThePeopl2290 said:


> Hey guys! Where's the best place to buy a gun online?


Why does *your* source need to be on line? For clarification, I buy predominately on line, but know what I am looking for and typically use an on line auction site like gunbroker.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

"Grabagun" is a decent site to buy form.


----------

